# mrc 9950



## bob k (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello,
Has anyone any experience with the MRC 9950? I am especially hoping that the walk around unit will be available soon and is as dependable for me as the MRC control master 20 has been. Relevant comments? Thank you.


----------

